# what is up



## kingbacon (Sep 9, 2007)

hi my name is mike i live in michigan and i love critters i curently have darts and a have had snakes,fish,spiders,lizards, and now am looking to try my hand at mantis.

thanks

mike


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, Kingbacon, good to have you here!, from Ohio!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome, Mike!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome where in michigan?


----------



## lynnu (Sep 10, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome! I like your username.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2007)

me too


----------

